# Ford 2000/3000/4000/5000 Operators Service Manual



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

This is a scan PDF for the Ford 2000/3000/4000/5000 Operators Service Manual


----------



## seedig (Mar 15, 2018)

UK version but still good info. for US models. Good resolution. Would have been nice if 1 page per page of book but I understand that's rather involved. Nice job.


----------



## Cogsford (Aug 31, 2021)

seedig said:


> UK version but still good info. for US models. Good resolution. Would have been nice if 1 page per page of book but I understand that's rather involved. Nice job.


Thanks for that.. Unfortunately it doesnt state how much oil the engine requires.. OR the type and quantity the hydraulic system requires.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Cogsford said:


> Thanks for that.. Unfortunately it doesnt state how much oil the engine requires.. OR the type and quantity the hydraulic system requires.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


Put your glasses on and go to PDF page 53.

This manual is of a better quality, some things differ because it is for the US market (PDF page 82 for capacities):


https://www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Operators%20Manual%20All%20Purpose%20and%20LCG%20Tractors%202000,3000,4000,and%205000.pdf



Use UTTO (UTF) for transmission and rear axle.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Try; pg. 13 and Sec. i, pgs.2 & 3


----------

